# Compax or sport traveler?



## fxo550 (May 7, 2020)

Is this a boys or girls bike?
Whats original and whats not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (May 7, 2020)

1946-48 Columbia Compax Traveler. Looks pretty complete but would need more close ups to pass judgment. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2020)

fxo550 said:


> Is this a boys or girls bike?



It is uni-sex.  Columbia was trying to get the government to buy these for the Airborne (men) to parachute of airplanes.
The saddle, fenders, and lock-nut on the bars looks wrong to me.


----------



## Whitey1736 (May 7, 2020)

A couple of Westfield Compax folding bikes, well a bike and a frame. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I have these two Westfield compax bikes. One complete bike and one frame. Both serial numbers start with K and the headbadge rivets are on the side of the headbadge. The complete one is a balloon tire one and the frame would have had skinny tires to fit the fenders. The balloon tire one has flat...




					thecabe.com
				




Perhaps you can connect.


----------



## blackcat (May 8, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It is uni-sex.  Columbia was trying to get the government to buy these for the Airborne (men) to parachute of airplanes.
> The saddle, fenders, chain ring, and lock-nut on the bars looks wrong to me.





Hello Brant;
It is a civilian after the war, i think there is no rule on these accessories, when a customer wanted to buy a new bike, a seller could offer him several accessories to improve the aesthetics or the confort of it this. (my opinion)
Regards;
Serge


----------



## MrColumbia (May 8, 2020)

The seat is most defiantly not original to the bike. If the handle bars are the folding ones then they are correct. Its difficult to see from one picture but the rest of the bike looks correct with the exeption of possibly the grips.  

 The Compax was designed in the late 1930's to be able to fold up and put in the trunk of a car. Westfield Mfg bought the design and started producing Compax's themselves. Soon after that WWII started and the company tried to market them for Marine Paratroopers. Although the marines never purchased them for that purpose there was two models that were designed for military use and sold for use mainly in this county on military bases. It was after the war that they were renamed "The Paratrooper". The names Compax and Sports Traveler were also used on these bikes over the years. They were not considered a boys or girls bike. The term unisex has been used but that word did not exist when the Compax's were in production. 

 Your bike is a civilian post war model. They came in both balloon tire and light weight models during and after the war.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 8, 2020)

Here is an original paint model, the seat and grips are incorrect.  Notice the lock nut wire grip on the folding bars.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 8, 2020)




----------



## fxo550 (May 8, 2020)

The bike is not mine yet. Just looking for info. Because i made an offer on the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rideahiggins (May 12, 2020)

So what is a bike like this worth?


----------



## Billythekid (May 12, 2020)

Yes I wonder too cause I know where another is but trying to arrange shipping


----------



## MrColumbia (May 13, 2020)

Civillian Ballon tire Compax's are usually in the $100-$500 range depending on condition and originality. I have 7 now and the typical price was around $300. The original folding handlebars are the most desirable and expensive part on the bike. Missing, take $100 - $150 off the price. Lightweight models go for a little less.


----------



## Billythekid (May 14, 2020)

Ok thanks not sure I’m gonna b able to have the one I’m talking about shipped it has the support braces on the back


----------

